# Guitar body size looks silly!! Your input?



## Goatfork (Dec 1, 2010)

OK, I'm not sure if this is in fact the right forum to post this thread but it felt right, so if I'm wrong I apologize.
-This is about how certain things look on stage-

I've always loved the look of Randy Rhoads Vs. Always. It's about time for me to get a new guitar so I've been seriously been getting something of the sort, a Jackson RR, ESP Alexi, Warmoth even, I'm not picky on the brand really, just the quality of guitar.

Anyway, I was able to borrow a friend's cheap RR and the thing was tiny! I'm a kinda a big guy, 6'2" and 240 lbs, and this thing looked like a damn toy!

The length was OK, but the narrowness of the body and the angle of it all made it look laughable.

Does anybody have any experience in looking silly with 'tiny' guitars? -and how do I make it better? Are Alexi Vs or Warmoth V2s any larger?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 1, 2010)

TheGhunther said:


> Anyway, I was able to borrow a friend's cheap RR and the thing was tiny! I'm a kinda a big guy, 6'2" and 240 lbs, and this thing looked like a damn toy!



It may be shallow, but I've always felt the same 

Certain guitar shapes are certainly aesthetically more suited to smaller guitarists, IMO.


----------



## Lon (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm 6'3" and 170lbs, and on my everything looks like a f* toy, except a 6 string 35" bass...

but the rhoads maybe too much of being toyish, for big guys the best looking shape imho is a big superstrat (like schecter)


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Lon said:


> i'm 6'3" and 170lbs, and on my everything looks like a f* toy, except a 6 string 35" bass...
> 
> but the rhoads maybe too much of being toyish, for big guys the best looking shape imho is a big superstrat (like schecter)





im 6'8" 180 just imagine that


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2010)

When you consider that guys like Rhodes and Laiho are/were pretty small framed, it shouldn't be a big surprise that they use smaller guitars.

On the other hand, Buckethead is pretty tall, and he used to play a Jackson V.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 1, 2010)

bostjan said:


> On the other hand, Buckethead is pretty tall, and he used to play a Jackson V.



...and it's probably the awareness of how he looked that propelled him into requesting Gibson a giant-sized Les Paul. 

edit: considering he wears a KFC bucket on his head, it must take some serious shit to make him feel embarassed


----------



## darren (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe try a King V? The KV was designed for Robbin Crosby of Ratt, who was 6'6" and 245 at his peak of health.


----------



## Goatfork (Dec 1, 2010)

A King V is too symmetrical in my book


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2010)

bostjan said:


> When you consider that guys like Rhodes and Laiho are/were pretty small framed, it shouldn't be a big surprise that they use smaller guitars.
> 
> On the other hand, Buckethead is pretty tall, and he used to play a Jackson V.



Yeah, wasn't Randy like 5'3"?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, wasn't Randy like 5'3"?



I think he was supposedly 5'7" but more realistically 5'5" to 5'6".

I guess the OP could get a custom RR V with bigger proportions, but I think that V's tend to look better and feel much more balanced with a smaller body.

Of course, Bill Monroe wasn't a small guy and he played the mandolin- I don't remember anyone making fun of the way that looked.


----------



## Forresterc (Dec 1, 2010)

woah. Guitar size is a problem for some people?
I figure if it's really a problem get yourself a 27inch 7string or a 30 inch 8string. Should solve the problem.

But u should be playing what you like. If anyone has a problem with the size of a guitar compared to the player, they are clearly missing the point of music.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 1, 2010)

I've always felt that RR's would look ridiculous on me because I'm small framed (but bigger than Randy apparently)


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 1, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> im 6'8" 180 just imagine that



Yeah, I'm 6'7 and 220 lbs. Part of the reason I play 8 strings is the neck and body are suited well for my size, particularly the width of the neck for my massive hands.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just think V's look ridiculous in general


----------



## Mr Incredible (Dec 1, 2010)

darren said:


> Maybe try a King V? The KV was designed for Robbin Crosby of Ratt, who was 6'6" and 245 at his peak of health.



I agree on the King V as well. Also, the ESP Super V is bigger than a typical V and asymmetrical. I'm 6'1" and 235 and it works for me. I have a Stienberger headless knockoff that looks ridiculous on me.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 1, 2010)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I just think V's look ridiculous in general



I completely agree.


----------



## Lon (Dec 1, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> im 6'8" 180 just imagine that


sorry to derail but DUDE tell me what car you drive, every common volkswagen is too tiny for me and you got 5 inches on my height


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 5, 2010)

darren said:


> Maybe try a King V? The KV was designed for Robbin Crosby of Ratt, who was 6'6" and 245 at his peak of health.



Robbin Crosby also used a Double Rhoads. It had two of the long Rhoads wings, but in a symmetrical shape like the King V.

But I do get the point that you are getting at. I'm 6'1" 210, I have one Rhoads, and I am pretty much at the cutoff point of it looking weirdly small on me. For whatever reason, there is quite a bit more midget-like musicians then giant ones.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't know who these guys are, and I haven't heard any Black Tide. But I remember seeing the guy with this Dean, and sitting down, it looks ridiculously large.


----------



## Goatfork (Dec 5, 2010)

That's the kind of guitar that looks right on a big dude, and look huge on small dudes. That guy looks pretty small, also Dime wasn't a very big guy, and his MLs were massive on him.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 5, 2010)

Haha I understand how you feel. However, the Alexi is WAY bigger than the RR. I'm of fairly regular height, almost short; 5'9". I used to own an Alexi-600. Go to my profile to see my profile pic. That thing looked ridiculously huge on me


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 5, 2010)

^ The US Alexi's are larger, but the edwards and ESP japan Alexi's are pretty much the same as the RR (as far as I know). Though the US Alexi's lower horns are larger and not really the RR shape.

If you just want a big ass V you could always wait for the Devin Townsend one to come out


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 5, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> ^ The US Alexi's are larger, but the edwards and ESP japan Alexi's are pretty much the same as the RR (as far as I know). Though the US Alexi's lower horns are larger and not really the RR shape.
> 
> If you just want a big ass V you could always wait for the Devin Townsend one to come out



I used to own a RR24 and an ESP SV (which is the same as the non-US Alexi sig, aside from inlays and pickup config) and the SV was still noticeably larger than the RR.

I had a chance to play a US Alexi and it seemed to be the same size as the SV, aside from having a longer lower wing.

But while I prefer the non-US shape, it's still more asymmetrical than not. The difference (between US and non-US) has been exaggerated, probably due to people comparing the US Alexi to a Jackson RR or pictures of the non-US ones, as most people haven't actually played or seen one in person due to their rarity in this country. Not sure about how common they are in Europe and whatnot.


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm 5'10" and ~105 pounds and the main reason I'm selling my dean razorback v is the fact that it's way tooooo big on me.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2010)

JacobShredder said:


> I'm 5'10" and ~105 pounds and the main reason I'm selling my dean razorback v is the fact that it's way tooooo big on me.



Holy fuck that is skinny. I'm the same height and almost 50% heavier than you and I'm skinny... and my RR1 looks perfect IMO.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 6, 2010)

@ troy : nah, what looks perfect on you is your leather pants man!!! \m/\m/

@jacob : yeah i am 5ft9 maybe 5ft10 on a good night and i am 200 lbs...i think i should / could shed 10 lbs, but i am a stocky dude!!!


----------



## Goatfork (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe loosing like 10 or 15lbs would make it look right. . . but I'm a lazy bastard! lol


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 6, 2010)

it is your height more than anything else!!! also it must be fucking cold now so as bon jovi would say : "keep the fat"!!!! \m/\m/


----------



## Goatfork (Dec 6, 2010)

Hahaha, dude. . . fucking December in Alaska. It be cold, I'll tell you that.

Thank goodness for my Scandinavian genes  lol


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm about your size and I think my SV looks anything but silly. The SV does have a bit of a bulkier look than an RR though I think.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 6, 2010)

TheGhunther said:


> Hahaha, dude. . . fucking December in Alaska. It be cold, I'll tell you that.
> 
> Thank goodness for my Scandinavian genes  lol



Bah to scandinavian genes. I'm a 20th-something generation Swede and I fucking hate cold  We were down to -20 C (and windy) the other day. No fun.

V's are special guitars. Some people look great with them, others look ridiculous. I've never seen anyone look odd with a superstrat but V's can look very strange on some dudes.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 6, 2010)

The vee thing is a tricky game, IIRC bucket head had oversized V's made for him no? 

A lot of your guys are freakishly light, I am another weighing in 5'10 200 lbs, trying to get back down to 190 as this snuck up on me. I go for super strats, they look fine. 

@Ralphy: go stocky!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lon said:


> sorry to derail but DUDE tell me what car you drive, every common volkswagen is too tiny for me and you got 5 inches on my height




03 Mazda protege 5...and before that '96 Toyota tercel coupe 


literally none one can sit behind me


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 6, 2010)

The ESP Alexi's and ESP SV are not that small. There are certainly bigger than an RR.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not even that tall (little bit short of 6'1") and I sometimes think I look silly with my LP studio. I wish my fingers would stretch enough for a baritone to be comfortable... long scale guitars look so awesome!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm 6'1 and 270lbs..little guitars feel stupid on me, not to mention they are difficult to play. I prefer big bodied guitars. The Dime Razorback is one of the most comfortable guitars I've ever played, but I wouldn't get one as I don't like the shape and I don't want a Dime guitar..but it's size is perfect to me. I prefer V's because I like to let the rest on my leg and I play them extremely low, strap position wise. My Dracos suit me fine, however I've always wondered how a larger/longer Draco would work. I'd like to try a 27 inch scale one.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 7, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> 03 Mazda protege 5...and before that '96 Toyota tercel coupe
> 
> 
> literally none one can sit behind me



I'm the same way, which is why I have a Ford F150 regular cab


----------



## abstract (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm 6'0" @ 210 and I've never had a problem with the way small guitars look on me (IMO my ESP Horizon is pretty small, not RR small mind you). I know OPs a bit bigger than me. It might be more the shape of the guitar as you say. All my guitars are the same general shape (Horizon, Strat, C7) and that look works.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 11, 2010)

Now that we're on the subject of guitar sizes looking strange.
This girl is so tiny it's not even funny.



And this is, to me, the perfect size for a person wielding a Rhoads/Alexi style guitar.
That's and Edwards though, and someone said they're smaller  I guess they make them to proportion with the Japanese.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 11, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Bah to scandinavian genes. I'm a 20th-something generation Swede and I fucking hate cold  We were down to -20 C (and windy) the other day. No fun.








That said, I'm just an average-sized dude. 6 foot sharp, 120 pounds, so nothing looks super-huge, but nothing is super-tiny either. However my Ironbird feels big


----------



## Goatfork (Dec 11, 2010)

^+1 to awesomeness, and backing me up lol


----------



## lobee (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm 6'3", 200lbs and I often play a 6 string 22 fret Ibanez S540.



Loomer said:


> [Finland Pic]
> 
> That said, I'm just an average-sized dude. 6 foot sharp, 120 pounds, so nothing looks super-huge, but nothing is super-tiny either. However my Ironbird feels big


----------



## myampslouder (Dec 16, 2010)

[URL="http://img651.imageshack.us/i/sweden2.png/" said:


> [/URL]




anyway...
I'm 5'11'' 250lbs and I normally play a s7420 and it looks pretty normal on me. I also have a RR-7 and it does seem a little small but not to bad. I think the fucking huge headstock kinda balances it out. My sixers on the other hand they look weird on me. MY sz320 looks like a toy when I play it, I look weird as hell when i play my rg470fm could be cause it's bright orange though. My '87 Ibanez RoadstarII Pro540r looks just right though


----------



## dtomblinii (Dec 28, 2010)

I am 6'6" and over 300 lbs. Normal sized guitars look silly on me, but I have an ltd alexi 200 (Emg 81) and it actually feels and looks good. I have also played the three hundred dollar RR and it felt quite small and awkward with me. So there is a difference between them.


----------



## Goatfork (Dec 28, 2010)

^how high do you play your guitar?


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 28, 2010)

Loomer said:


>



Is that Dollface?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 4, 2011)

Loomer said:


> That said, I'm just an average-sized dude. *6 foot sharp, 120 pounds*, so nothing looks super-huge, but nothing is super-tiny either. However my Ironbird feels big





1.83m - 54kg

Really?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 4, 2011)

that girl got skillzz!!!


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 24, 2011)

I pickup up an SG for the first time yesterday, and the body felt weirdly big for how it looked. Is this normal? Is this the same for Vipers?


----------



## Murmel (Feb 25, 2011)

Sang-Drax said:


> 1.83m - 54kg
> 
> Really?


I'm 1,88 -60kg so I'd say it's doable


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 25, 2011)

Im 6ft 4, 13-15 stone I guess. all V's are too small on me apart from the symmetrical ESP and the Agile Hornet. But the Hornet looks waaaaay too big on my mate who is 5ft 8-9

My Washburn Dime looks massive, but when its on me it still looks a bit toyish...






And that pic was in 2008, I've gotten wider in the shoulders since then


----------



## astm (Feb 25, 2011)

JacobShredder said:


> I'm 5'10" and ~105 pounds and the main reason I'm selling my dean razorback v is the fact that it's way tooooo big on me.





Loomer said:


> That said, I'm just an average-sized dude. 6 foot sharp, 120 pounds,





Murmel said:


> I'm 1,88 -60kg so I'd say it's doable



How can you be so thin?

I'm 1,80m (5'11") and weight around 81Kg (179lbs)... do you eat?


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 25, 2011)

^ Hahaha I'm THAT skinny as well  I'm 1.75m (5'9") and I weigh about 58 Kg (125 lbs). And I know a couple other dudes whose weight I don't know, but they must be in the 40 - 50 Kg range .


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 28, 2011)

Are Intrepid bodies as massive as they look?


----------



## rvoteary (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm like 5'9"-5'10" and 145 and even my rg's look pretty big on me XD my s7420 a little less so


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 28, 2011)

Forresterc said:


> But u should be playing what you like. If anyone has a problem with the size of a guitar compared to the player, they are clearly missing the point of music.


 
Very true. But when it bothers the artist too, it might be a bit of a problem.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 28, 2011)

Forresterc said:


> But u should be playing what you like. If anyone has a problem with the size of a guitar compared to the player, they are clearly missing the point of music.


 
Very true. But when it bothers the artist too, it might be a bit of a problem. 

And if looks weren't at least a little bit important all guitars would look the same, no?


----------

